# B10-Wert und kurzzyklisch schaltende Schütze



## Andreas Koenig (26 November 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben häufiger Sirius 3RT Schütze im Einsatz, um z.B. Kontaktvervielfältigungen von Sicherheitsschaltgeräten zu realisieren. 
Die Schütze werden mit einer Taktzeit von 5 Sekunden betätigt, da der Werker jedesmal ein Teil einlegt und dazu z.B. in einen Lichtvorhang eingreift, und dann die Sicherheitsfunktion angefordert wird.

In diesem Fall muss ein Rundtisch mit redundanten Leistungsschützen nach KAt. 3/PLd stillgesetzt und die Pneumatik nach Kat 3/ PL d stillgesetzt werden.
Bei der Pneumatik haben wir die Sirius-Schütze durch Jocab BT51 ersetzen können, dies lässt sich bei induktiven Lasten nicht sicher umsetzen, bei höherer geschalteter Leistung sowieso nicht.

Die mir bekannten Schütze von Siemens und Kloeckner haben alle einen B10 von 1 Mio und darunter.

Da kam also bei 5 sec. Taktzeit aufgrund des geringen B10-Wertes raus, dass die Schütze alle paar Monate präbentiv ausgetauscht werden müssten.
Was kann man tun?
- Stillstandsüberwachung mit Stillstandswächter, 2. Abschaltpfad in kalter Redundanz (teuer, Funktion des 2. Abschaltpfades muss regelmäßig getestet werden, um Funktion im Anforderungsfall zu sichern)  
- Halbleiterwendeschütze von PhoenixContact (Preis?, Eignung der Elektronik bei Ansteuern des Rundtsiches über Frequenzumrichter derzeit offen)
- sicheres Erkennen eines Anlaufes über Schalterkombination, Auslösen eines Nothaltes nach unerwartetem Anlauf (nur in wenigen Fällen möglich, wenn ein kurzer Anlauf unproblematisch ist)
- Antrieb über Umrichter mit sicherem Halt (sehr teuer, nur sinnvoll wenn der FU auch für andere Funktionen nötig) 

Welche Möglichkeiten seht ihr noch?
- Leistungsschütze die mehr als  1 Mio B10 haben
- Hersteller die den B10 lastabhängig angeben, so dass man den B10 mit Überdimensionierung hoch bekommt 
- andere Prinziplösungen ?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Klopfer (26 November 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

spontan kommt mir hier nur "Muting" in den Sinn getriggert durch den Rundschalttisch.

Tisch in Position = Lichtschranke tot --> kein Schalten der Siriuse
Tisch ausser Position = Lichtschranke scharf --> Abschalutung der Siriuse

Das würde aber bedeuten, dass Du ein "Verschleiß-Schütz" mehr brauchts, dass die Bewegung des Tisches für den Prozess schaltet, und die sicherheitsrelevanten Schütze angezogen bleiben.

Ein paar Bauteile mehr wegen Muting und unsicherem Schalten, aber auf Dauer billiger.

Nur so ne Idee

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 November 2009)

Hallo Alex
das machen wir wenn es geht schon... Auch haben wir Kombinationen aus einer äußeren Schutztür und 2 radial angeordeten Lichtvorhängen. Alle Elemente sind freigeschaltet, wenn die Tür zu ist. Alle Elemente mit Ausnahme von Rundtisch und direkt im Beladebereich befindlichen Gefahrenstellen sind freigeschaltet, wenn inneren Lichtvorhänge frei sind. Im konkreten Fall ist es technisch nicht machbar, zwischen den Grundstellungen des Rundtisches trennende Schutzeinrichtungen einzubauen. damit ist eine sichere Grundstellung nicht verwendbar.

Eine Überwachung auf unerwarteten Anlauf mittels Sicherheitsschalter auch nicht, da der Rundtisch einmal in Bewegung nicht rechtzeitig stoppt. Wegen der Taktzeitanforderungen des Kunden kann man den RT auch nicht langsamer laufen lassen.

Hinzu kommen Spindelhubgetriebe, die das Werkstück vorn im Beladebereich abstützen und dabei auch Quetschstellen bieten...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

für den Rundtisch kannst auch FU mit sicherem Halt einsetzen. Die neueren Umrichter machen dies elektronisch und nicht mehr mit einem simplem eingebautem Netzschütz.
Für die Bewegungen kannst du dir mal überlegen in wie weit du mit sicheren bzw. reduntanden Sensoren und einer kleinen Sicherheits-SPS zurecht kommen könntest.
Wir haben eine vergleichbare Aufgabe mit eigentlich recht günstigen Sicherheits-Inis von IFM (EK 40€) und Siemens 3RK3 gelöst. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (27 November 2009)

Hallo Andreas,
schön, dass Du Dich hier Aktiv beteiligst!
Diese Schalthäufigkeit ist natürlich bei Elektromechanischen Komponenten ein großes Problem. Hier können nur Elektronische Systeme weiter helfen und in deinem Fall ein Umrichter,  aber da hast Du ja ein Problem mit.

Also würde nur eine Verringerung der Schalthäufigkeit eine Abhilfe schaffen.
Da bei diesem System ein Anfahren schon gefährlich ist bleibt nur eine Unterbindung dieser Bewegung in der Position bei der der Bediener eingreifen muss. 

Also eine mechanische Blockierung in  der Grundposition, soll bedeuten eine Sichere Abfrage dieser Position und auch eine Abfrage der Verriegelung. Ich könnte mir einen Bolzen vorstellen der einfährt wenn die Grundstellung erreicht ist und dieser dann sicher abgefragt wird. Dann könntest Du die Schütze eingeschaltet lassen und wenn der Bediener während des der Gefährlichen Position in den LV eingreift oder Bei Not-Halt oder Schutztür die Schütze abschalten.

Eventuell diese Blockade auch Mechanisch Zweikanalig aufgebaut.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (28 November 2009)

Hallo Safety,

also gestern haben wir beschlossen, bei kritischen Rundtischen Umrichter einzusetzen wir stellen auch generell von den geliebten alten Masterdrive auf Sinamics um. Erstere haben zwar einen sicheren Halt, dieser läuft aber über 2 Relais. Diese haben nämlich einen B10-Wert, der einen Austausch 1-2 Mal in den 20 Jahren Lebensdauer  erfordert. Das heisst : Einschicken zu Siemens, teure Ersatzteile oder Maschine steht.  Die Sinamics haben PL=d ohne B10. Die Option K80 des Masterdrive möchte Siemens zwar aufgrund der großen VErbreitung nachzertifizieren, bislang habe ich keine Werte.

Die Idee mit dem Bolzen ist generell gut. Bei einer Schutztür wäre es denkbar (Grundstellung, Bolzen rein, Tür auf...) bei einer Absicherung mit einem Lichtvorhang  würde nur ein (sicheres) Bremsen der Tischplatte helfen. Dazu gäbe es zwar Anbieter von Spezialbremsen, ist aber teurer als ein Umrichter mit sicherer Bremse. Hier ist die Schwachstelle das Kulissengetriebe des Drehtisches, das einem nach wenigen Notbremsungen aus voller Geschwindiglkeit um die Ohren fliegt (die Kulisse befindet sich dann in einer Stellung, die hohe Geschwindigkeit bei geringer Kraft bewirkt). Würde der Kunde auch nicht gern sehen.

Nothalt geht über Notausschütz unabhängig von den Motorschützen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Klopfer (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

das es die "schnelle Nummer" nicht wird hast Du selber schon bemerkt, oder ihr hättet das Problem längst selbst gelöst.

Aber gehen wir die Problemstellung mal strukturiert an:

Fact 1: Taktzeit 5 Sekunden also 720 pro Stunde also rund 6307200 pro Jahr (24/7)
Fact 2: Grundstellung des Tisches lässt sich nicht abfragen und als Muting Eingang für die Lichtgitter verwenden
Fact 3: Alle Gefahrbringenden Bewegungen müssen während des Eingriffs sicher abgeschaltet sein.
Fact 4: Als signifikante Gefährdung wurden Rundschalttisch und Spindelhubgetriebe identifiziert.

Das bedeutet erst einmal, dass zum Abschalten Gefahrbringender Bewegungen elektromechanische Komponenten nicht in Frage kommen....

Es bedeutet weiterhin, dass wir die Ansteuerung der Komponenten während des Eingriffs unterbinden müssen (unerwarteter Wiederanlauf) sowie die sichere Abschaltung der Bewegungen bei überraschendem Eingriff... sind also zwei Baustellen....

Zunächst müssen wir also zwischen beiden unterscheiden oder eben etwas mechanisches schaffen, das dann zwangsläufig wirkt und einen MTTFd von 150 Jahren hat :-/

Vergebliche Suche :-( Die Stellung des Rundtisches elektronisch zu überwachen hilft auch nicht auf Dauer. Leider haben auch die Kollegen von der elektronischen Fraktion irgendwann einen Öffner Kontakt. Das Beste was ich hier auf die Schnelle gefunden habe hat einen B10d von 25 Mio. Also Mttfd von 39 Jahre bzw. Austausch nach 4 Jahren. Und das war nur der Sensor.

Ist also echt ne Nuss... komme ich doch wieder auf die allseits geliebte Inhärent Sichere Konstruktion oder mechanische Schutzmaßnahmen zurück. Alles Andere ist nach spätestens 4 Jahren fällig.

Sorry

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (1 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für das Beileid ;-)
Also meine Lösungen im Moment:
- bis max. 2 A direkt direkt schalten über ein Jokab BT50/51
- Stillstandsüberwachung des Motorstromes mit Stillstandswächter + Leistungsschütz
- Umrichter mit STO
- Halbleiter-Wendeschütz (ohne B10, PL=e)
- Mehr-Schütz- Lösung (1 Funktionsschütz , 1-2 Sicherheitsschütze je nach Risiko) bei durch trennende Schutzeinrichtungen geschützten Teilen (z.B. Roboterzelle)

Damit dürfte sich das Problem lösen lassen. 

Gruss Andreas


----------

